# Intake or Head Gasket Leak ?



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

My 2000 GXE is giving code P0304. So I figureed its the intake manifold gasket. I went to replace it today and noticed some slight oil seepage around the lower middle bolt on the intake manifold and where the head joins the block right under that bolt. I am not sure if the oil was coming from the intake manifold gasket or the head gasket. If it was the head gasket would it give a P0304? Are there similar symptoms between a head gasket leak and intake gasket?

Thanks for any advice
Gene


----------

